# Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl! **Named Buggle**



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, so my doe Vanilli has been acting and looking decidedly un-pregnant. From pooch pics to her lack of additional girth to lack of udder fill. I had her living with the buck in the hopes that we would get a kid by june/july since alpines are only seasonal breeders. I even went so far as to order a CIDR and PG600 to induce a heat/ovulation this summer if need be.

I got home from TSC to get some more PenG for Millie and out of the little shed came a darling little :kidred: running after mamma! :shocked: :shocked: She was still wet but walking so Vanilli must have waited for me to go to the store before deciding to go ahead! I bounced her really well and can't feel any other kids. I have also moved them over to the other side of the barn away from the buck and the dog.

Here are some pics of my new unexpected little girl! Oh, and BTW, her delivery today puts her right on target for the flagging heat and first breeding that I had marked down too 
































Mama is being very attentive and did it all by herself :stars: :wahoo: Go Vanilli!

:sigh: now I have to figure out a name for this one too... oh well. Suggestions? We are using One Hit Wonders with "B" names this year.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

Sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

AWWWWWWWW!!! She's adorable! I love that sweater. As for names, the only name I can think of at the moment is 'Bow wow wow'. Speaking of which, I want candy. :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

What a beautiful girl!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

What a pretty baby! SURPRISE INDEED!

So glad you got a girl from Vanilli :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

No name suggestions, but wow! Isn't she a looker! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

I love her!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

What a brat! The baby is a cutie pie.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

Awww Congrats! She's too cute! And isn't it funny how some girls can just hide those baby bumps?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

Here are a couple name suggestions.....

Iron Butterfly who did "In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida", you could call her Butterfly... or

The Tee Set who did "Ma Belle Amie", you could call her Belle...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

She's STUNNING!  Congrats big time on the wonderful addition. :stars:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*



HoosierShadow said:


> Awww Congrats! She's too cute! And isn't it funny how some girls can just hide those baby bumps?


Even her pooch pics looked not preggy too! No udder changes or anything. Seems I caught her between the birth of the baby and the afterbirth which she passed in the other stall in the barn! I was there *just* in time I guess. No telling what might have happened if I didn't arrive. Our buck was goin nuts because of all the hormones, I had to knock him off of her 3 times just to get her switched to the other pen! Poor Girl. You know she is laughing at her new version of the Doe's code though. I was so worried I would only have one girl milking this year too! Now I am going to be swimming in milk due to both my girls just having one kid so will have to start milking sooner rather than later. At least the little doe can go in with the boys come weaning time since as an Alpine I don't have to worry about her going into heat until the fall!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

There can't be any doubt that she is Milli. What a great story, and is it so cool everything is fine. The sweater is darling, and you win.

Jan


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl!*

Oh, and the votes are in, we are going to call her Buggle. The Buggles had a hit "video killed the radio star" back in the day  Figured it was appropriate considering her precipitous entrance on the scene.

Should be interesting to see how she develops this year she comes from some good lines. Anyone here familiar with Alpines care to give their impression of her? I know she is only a day old, but am interested in learning all I can


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl! **Named Buggle**

OH MY GOATNESS!!!!

CUTEEEEE BABYYYY


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl! **Named Buggle**

What a wonderful surprise!!! Congrats she is beautiful.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl! **Named Buggle**

Okay, so who keeps giving a copy of the "doe's code of honor" to these girls? Congrats on your beautiful surprise!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl! **Named Buggle**



> Okay, so who keeps giving a copy of the "doe's code of honor" to these girls? Congrats on your beautiful surprise!


 :laugh:

Beautiful congrats..... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Surprise Kids! Vanilli is a sneaky girl! **Named Buggle**

I'm new to alpines too so I would be interested to hear what other alpine people think of her. I think she is adorable.


----------

